# Post Your Favorite Classical Youtube Videos



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anything Classical related can be posted. Lectures, Discussions, & of course music or anything else you have up your sleeve!

Mozart Requiem:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Probably already shared this somewhere else, but no harm in sharing it again.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi: Requiem / Karajan · La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milan


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

J. S. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582, organist Hans-André Stamm


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming sings Exsultate Jubilate (Mozart) at the proms in London.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming sings Exsultate Jubilate (Mozart) at the proms in London.


nice piece! 15


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

It's very hard to pick a favorite with certainty but what comes to mind now is Claudio Arrau's miraculous, breathtaking rendition of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major. I don't believe this particular performance has ever been topped for this sonata, not just youtube but any recording, by any pianist.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> It's very hard to pick a favorite with certainty but what comes to mind now is Claudio Arrau's miraculous, breathtaking rendition of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major. I don't believe this particular performance has ever been topped for this sonata, not just youtube but any recording, by any pianist.


This is nice. You are right in that it is a powerful performance!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

My favorite La Valse. Watch your speakers, it's loud!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Andras Schiff speaks of Franz Schubert with loving insight and with the unbounded admiration which is that composer's due:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucas & Arthur Jussen - Le Sacre du Printemps - Stravinsky


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sublime:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1 - 6, Claudio Abbado


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Matthias Goerne, Live concert performance with orchestrated Schubert Lieder. This is one of my top favorite YouTube videos because there are so few videos of Goerne performing, the man has a voice to die for, and I think he extraordinary in this performance.

Added: I realize that some of you might not have the time to watch the entire concert, but even if you think you cannot hear anything new or amazing in a performance of _Erlkonig_, go to 24:10 and just watch.......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

L. van Beethoven Triple Concerto Opus 56 (C) mov. 2&3 By Martha Argerich - Capuçon Brothers


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ldiat said:


>


Kind of feels like she is over-singing the aria.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

If documentaries are allowed, this one's great:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

"Dancer'' docomentary'' the movie'' (2016)"FuLL"Movie"Online [Sergei Polunin]
Must see for all Ballet lovers.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Madama Butterfly from the Nikikai Opera Company with Mihoko Kinoshita in the title role:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody 2


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

La Boheme from the Fujiwara opera company with Ryoko Sunakawa as Mimi:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Requiem Margaret Price, Jessye Norman, Carreras, Raimondi; Claudio Abbado, 1982


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I quite enjoy the Andras Schiff Beethoven Piano Sonata Lectures. No actual "video" with these, but lots of interesting insights into the individual works. I'll link the so-called "Moonlight" rather than one of the more obscure sonatas due to Schiff's championing of a faster-than-usually-heard tempo for the opening movement. His arguments and played examples are quite convincing, to me at least:
*Beethoven: "Moonlight" Sonata, lecture by Andras Schiff*.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sloe said:


> La Boheme from the Fujiwara opera company with Ryoko Sunakawa as Mimi:


Additional comments this is the video that made La Boheme into one of my favourite operas. I think Ryoko Sunakawa is a wonderful and extremely moving Mimi.

This is the video that made Don Carlo into one of my favourite operas.
Don Carlo from the Korea National Opera with Philip Kang who was one of the first Korean singers with an international career as king Philip II and Hyunju Park as Elisabetta. Hyunju Park is one of Koreas most celebrated sopranos and have sung several roles in Korea and Germany:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Richter playing Grieg's Piano Concerto
. He entices more detail out of the piece than any other performance I have heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rachmaninov - The Bells - Kondrashin


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Horowitz playing Scriabin's Etude Op. 42 No. 5
Everything I love about solo piano music in just over 3 minutes. Dramatic, energetic, passionate and wonderful melodic lines on top. Horowitz makes it so clear, dynamic and colorful. Goosebumps every time.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the animations are cool


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Music composers will out of job soon. Computers will write better music. This "beethoven" was written by an artificial intelligence. Can you imagine the artificial intelligence music in a 100 years?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

J. S. Bach - Orchestral Suites 1-4


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My youtube channel is here: https://www.youtube.com/user/moltovivace/videos

I make and upload videos of classical music I care about. The copyrighted music is all flagged to their respective owners so any revenue from ads you see go to them and not myself.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

"Měsíčku na nebi hlubokém" from Antonín Dvořák's Rusalka.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

The Language Of The New Music - Documentary about Wittgenstein and Schoenberg, 1985


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniil Trifonov plays Bach/Liszt BWV 542 and Beethoven op111 in Lyon France


----------



## GSHAPIROY (Oct 25, 2017)

A great, forgotten opera...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't usually listen or watch videos at youtube, but I remember this video from the Delos web site about a month before this release last year.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

This is one of my favorite YouTube videos: Bachianas Brasileiras #5 by Heitor Villa-Lobos.

I'd have to add, though, that, for me, Bidu Sayao sings it *best* (especially that amazing transition from the penultimate to the last note!) and that I also adore other performances, ranging from those of Kathleen Battle to Joan Baez [!]


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp; "Vier Letzte Lieder";(1982); Richard Strauss
This one and one with Solti, unbeatable.


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

Of the Adagio from Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, Toscanini said, "One ought to conduct it on one's knees."


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hyunju Park singing Von ewiger Liebe by Johannes Brahms:






Hyunju Park singing Meine Liebe ist grün by Johannes Brahms:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jon Vickers: Winterreise 2/2


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Cziffra playing Liszt's Trascendental Etude in F minor No. 10.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I get a kick out of this one, Boulez conducting Debussy's Fêtes. He had facial shingles, so he was wearing sunglasses, so he looks robotic, and the orchestra sounds like a machine. The whole thing used to be on YouTube, but I can only find this excerpt.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ian Bostridge's take on Schubert's Wintereisse is pretty creative.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is from Band of Brothers. The quartet is playing the moment in Beethoven's c# minor quartet where it seems Beethoven realizes that he has been dreaming and now has to wake up. This was a perfect illustration of Germany at the end of the Second World War. (Just as a warning, there is a four-letter word at 2:36).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome finale to Beethoven's Ninth with 10,000 voice choir:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome finale to Beethoven's Ninth with 10,000 voice choir:


Holy smokes! And the choir stays together. How did they coordinate all that?


----------



## Donizetti (Dec 3, 2012)

Sublime harp goddess Sofia Kiprskaya :angel:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Bean conducts Christmas Orchestra


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

This makes me smile


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Making of West Side Story Documentary

A behind the scenes look into the recording sessions with Kiri Te Kanawa (Maria), José Carreras (Tony), Tatiana Troyanos (Anita) and Kurt Ollmann (Riff), conducted by Leonard Bernstein. 1984


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

László Polgár - Don Carlo - Ella giammai m'amò




​


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG! i would like 30-40 in a row and some would be blo........:devil:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

_Don Carlo_, "Dio, che nell'alma infondere", Simon Keenlyside, Roberto Alagna, MET 2010






Many thanks to Pugg for introducing me to this wonderful opera and many, many, many other pieces of music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The great singing actress Maria Ewing doing a fine job as Salome with the Dance of the Seven Veils by Richard Strauss.
Arguably the most difficult soprano role in all opera, given what she has to do.

Occasionally, gets a bit dark, but you get the idea.

Was für eine Tochter!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> _Don Carlo_, "Dio, che nell'alma infondere", Simon Keenlyside, Roberto Alagna, MET 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always my pleasure . :kiss:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> nice piece! 15


Great piece....preferred being sung by many others.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

->The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein.





->The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.





->The State Academic Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mozart Requiem conducted by John Eliot Gardiner with orchestra playing period instruments; Barbara Bonney, Anne Sofie von Otter; Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists at the gorgeous Palau de la Música Catalana, Barcelona, in December 1991.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I posted this video before. Magali Léger for the win!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi: La Traviata (Fleming, Villazón, Bruson)(2007)

:angel:


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

This is unlike anything I've ever seen, Kocsis performs tiny pieces by Kurtag in what seems a kind of mixture of childlike play and perhaps theatre of the absurd (and later the composer and his wife make a cameo). Probably wouldnt've given it another look had I not known how great both the composer and pianist are, but as it is, it's great fun. Some of the pieces, like the one with the glissandi that starts at about 11 min, are really beautiful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Brahms: Symphony No.4 【with Commentary】 / Bernstein Wiener Philharmoniker (1981 Movie Live)


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op 58
Krystian Zimerman, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

There are so many weird and terrific Soviet videos. The great Anatoly Vedernikov plays Prokofiev's famously demonic miniature in his positively idyllic country house (dacha) and for some reason it ends with him being "driven away as if he's just pulled off a heist in a Jean-Pierre Melville noir"...


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Petr Weigl film of Dvořák's Rusalka


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Harmonia mundi, Dedicated to all Pythagoreans


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

StDior said:


> Petr Weigl film of Dvořák's Rusalka
> ]


Did you ever saw the famous adaption from Poetische Betrachtungen in Freyen Studen ?


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Did you ever saw the famous adaption from Poetische Betrachtungen in Freyen Studen ?


Not yet. I will try to find and see it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

StDior said:


> Not yet. I will try to find and see it.


They are not for sale, only some TV channels did show them, I send an e-mail once and did get reply from Mr. Weigl, something to do with copyrights being sold and that.

https://www.fdb.cz/film/poeticke-uv...etische-betrachtungen-in-freyen-stunden/36170


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

This one is the only Tube that I keep going back to, time and time again, it is Marietta's song preformed by Anne Sofie von Otter accompanied by a piano quintet, just beautiful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp - Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder - Fruhling

Unbeatable .


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Anderszewski is a treasure


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Uchida conducting and playing............


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There are so many great YouTube vids I could post.

I'll start with...

Penderecki's 2nd violin concerto, with Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Most recent BBC BAL choice blew me away:






Berlin Philharmonic, Wilhelm Furtwangler
Live Recording, Feb. 10, 1952


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

A comment was made in another thread that the Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto #1 was superior to the Mozart middle piano concertos. Since it has been awhile since I listened to them, I started with #10. I think it answers the question.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp - Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder - Fruhling
> 
> Unbeatable .


This is gorgeous. Thank you, Pugg.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Anja Harteros (Elisabetta di Valois) and Jonas Kaufmann (Don Carlo) singing "È dessa! ... Un detto, un sol" from Giuseppe Verdi's DON CARLO


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I can never get enough of this wonderful video - I remember watching this concert live on the BBC and being overwhelmed at what (for me) was a perfect performance. Of course that was slightly tainted by the BBC's obsession with constant zooming and close cropping to one or two players/singers/instruments.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Carl Orff: Carmina Burana - BBC Proms 1994 (Live performance)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Richard Hickox


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

Furtwangler and the BPO rehearsing the second half of the final movement of Brahms 4. Poor sound, but what a performance. The sense of momentum and inevitability are wonderful. I really like the camerawork too. Pretty sure I've watched this more than any other YouTube video.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Leonard Bernstein's Norton Lectures

Some Other Lectures of Bernstein


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Schubert's Mass in A from Cleveland … in six parts


----------

